# Yoo Ah Dok-Jon



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Sep 22, 2008)

*Yoo Ah Dok-Jon*


MangaUpdates Link​


			
				Description said:
			
		

> To be the third (to cotinue the family name) and only son (also only child) of the rich Han family, ever since he was little Sang-Ah was ingrained with the motto 「A Successful Future comes from a Perfect Mate」 by his mother and raised with "Spartan-like" education. And due to his mother's harsh teachings about females Sang-Ah developed a serious aversion or trauma towards females.
> 
> But one night during his age of 16, he's introduced to his fiance whom he has never met and Sang-Ah finally decides to leave his home. He leaves after making a deal with his mother that he'll find his own wife 'til he's 19 years old.





			
				August Topaz said:
			
		

> Yoo Ah Dok-Jon means ‘conceited attitude’



*Genre:* Action, Comedy, Ecchi, Harem, Romance, School Life, Shounen
Type: Manhwa
*Author/Artist:* IM Ae-Joo
Status: 2 volumes(ongoing)


----------



## Wesley (Sep 22, 2008)

Funny enough, I just started reading this today.  First time I think I've seen a mixed Japanse/Africa character, girl or boy.  It's ecchi, it's a school yard atmosphere, there's typical deliugent violence, the male lead or his situation aren't anything to write home about, but the girl's cool.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Sep 24, 2008)

Chapter 3 out now!


----------



## Wesley (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah, I know.  I'm not sure who the main character is at this point.  The guy or the girl?


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Sep 24, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Yeah, I know.  I'm not sure who the main character is at this point.  The guy or the girl?



Yeah, for the time being I'm having the same problem.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



The girl's definitely the stronger of the pair though, and doesn't look like she'll cede that position anytime in the near future.  The tribal Mom was cool too 




The amount of panty shots in this chapter was very high as well.


----------



## Kakashisensay (Sep 25, 2008)

Read some really good manwhas lately, will give this a go as well.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Sep 27, 2008)

Chapter 4 out now!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Koong!


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Oct 7, 2008)

Chapter 5 is out.  You can pick it up .


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Oct 26, 2008)

Chapter 6 is out now!


----------



## Cesare (Oct 27, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Funny enough, I just started reading this today.  First time I think I've seen a mixed Japanse/Africa character, girl or boy.  It's ecchi, it's a school yard atmosphere, there's typical deliugent violence, the male lead or his situation aren't anything to write home about, but the girl's cool.



Since this is a manhwa(korean comic) to portray a story in korea
there's no japanese character in this story unless stated clearly.


----------



## dEnd (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not much a fan of romance series but started to read this one cuz it's a manwa 

....anyway, the main guy is kinda cool and the half african/Korean chick doesn't seem bad as well but what I liked was the main guy's friend ...really nice style


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 30, 2008)

Kakashisensay said:


> really good manwhas



Isn't that an oxymoron? All Manwhas are really good. I haven't found one that I didn't absolutely love yet. Compared to hating half the Mangas I read/giving up on them 3 pages in, I'd say Manwhas >>>>>>>>> Mangas.


----------



## CoonDawg (Nov 3, 2008)

Two things about that chapter:

This is dragging on.

They need to find a typesetter that knows English.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 3, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> Two things about that chapter:
> 
> This is dragging on.
> 
> They need to find a typesetter that knows English.



Yeah, but I feel it might end and go on to another part when that girl finally finds her glasses.  Not exactly sure what's taking her so damn long to put them on.

And yes, the English is pretty scratchy at times, I agree.


----------



## Ork (Nov 3, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> Isn't that an oxymoron? All Manwhas are really good. I haven't found one that I didn't absolutely love yet. Compared to hating half the Mangas I read/giving up on them 3 pages in, I'd say Manwhas >>>>>>>>> Mangas.




Its the reverse for me, most manwha art annoys me, the only good one I've seen so far is Obvious.


----------



## CoonDawg (Nov 3, 2008)

I absolutely love most Manwha art. Sure, Ares takes some serious getting used to (I was put off by it, and didn't read it as soon as I should have), but things like Im Dal Young's stuff is really good (Unbalance, Freezing, Black God, Zero, Aflame Inferno, etc: two simultaneously )if you ask me. Id may look strange at first, mostly because it's slightly cartoonish, but you get things like this occasionally: two simultaneously

But it isn't the artwork that makes me like Manwha, it just makes more sense. Koreans seem to be far more in touch with western culture than Japanese culture. Manga just makes no sense most of the time. But then, it was only 63 years ago that they were flying planes into ships, so you can't expect "Normality" from them so soon.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 8, 2008)

Version 2 of chapter 8 has been released.  Apparently they have a new proofreader now.  Get it here.


----------



## DScythe911 (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm a bit confused, on MangaUpdates.com it says the series has been discontinued. But on other sites it says that it is still ongoing. Can somebody please tell me which one is true. I really hope this sereies is still going.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, it's unfortunate but going from Mangaupdates and MT's, it seems the series has been cancelled.  This is the second manga that has been canceled that I was really interested in.   First it was Double Arts, and now this.

Sad day for me.


----------



## DScythe911 (Nov 12, 2008)

Any chance another Manga/Manhwa magazine will pick up the series.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 12, 2008)

No idea.  We can always hope though.


----------



## DScythe911 (Nov 12, 2008)

I think I found a little hope for us. Check out the second post on this Manga Updates forum for Yoo Ah Dok-Jon.


----------



## Cesare (Nov 12, 2008)

the author due to her circumstances stopped serializing the manhwa.
(what i think is that maybe the manhwa wasn't popular enough)
she's also preparing her debut in japan with her sister so yeah.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 18, 2008)

Chapter 9 is out.

Nolja said on the website that volume 2 will leave you hanging.  Oh well, it was fun while it lasted I guess.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Arcticus (Nov 22, 2008)

Yep. Yoo ah dok jon manhwa has been cancelled.
It was left hanging in the end of 2nd volume and the story was just getting interesting... It is really a shame..


----------



## CoonDawg (Nov 22, 2008)

The Asians wouldn't know a good series if it punched them in the face, jumped in a Dodge Rumble Bee and ran them over.

Series that are not only still running, but insanely popular:
Air Gear
Bleach

Series that were cancelled:

Double Arts
Mx0 (WTF?!?!??!)
Pretty Face (From the same maker as Mx0)

Proof that Asia should be placed under embargo, as they cannot be doing anything good for the rest of us.


----------



## Tehmk (Nov 25, 2008)

Despite the english, I enjoy reading this manwha.


I agree with Coondawg. MXO and DA were pretty awesome. It's possible those types of manga's aren't to the taste of the asians.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 29, 2008)

Looks like there's just one more left.


----------



## Arcticus (Nov 30, 2008)

I sure hope Discontinued and Cancelled arent the same word in world of comics.
If serie being discontinued means same as Paused for uncertain amount of time, it would actually lift the moods of pretty large amount of people, since it would blow the cloud of death sentence from above the serie.
Hoping for the best, sincerely.


----------



## Majeh (Nov 30, 2008)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> Looks like there's just one more left.



1 more left and the manwha is done..? or 1 more left in volume..?


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Dec 1, 2008)

Majeh said:


> 1 more left and the manwha is done..? or 1 more left in volume..?



One more left then it is done. It's been canceled for various reasons and was left hanging at the end of volume two, which appears to be chapter 15.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 1, 2008)

^ i just read all 14 chaps today... and now i here thers only one mor to go 

such a good series too


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Dec 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Right at the rescue part. 

What was she going to do with that needle? 



But that's all she wrote.

I'll miss it.


----------



## CoonDawg (Dec 3, 2008)

BOOOOOOOO I wanted to see if he got man-raped!


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 4, 2008)

so not kool... it ended on such a note


----------



## Curse of Springfield (Jan 10, 2009)

I hope it continues, I mean I just stared it, and they cut it off, that would make no sence if you ask me. It is one of the best I've ever read!


----------



## Batman (Jan 10, 2009)

More derogatory insults than I care for


----------



## Griever (Feb 16, 2010)

I hate that shit, when thay cancel good manga and manwha like that  and i was getting into to this story too  Why people? Why~~


----------

